# Door Ajar and Alarm going off



## letsgopens (May 9, 2018)

Car will randomly report door is ajar ( cant recall which door the indicator is saying) while driving, the issue comes and goes. Car alarm will randomly go off just sitting in the parking lot.

From what ive read this seems to be a door ajar switch issue, fixed by replacing the door latch assembly. 


My question is...can anyone confirm this is correct and how can i figure out what door has the problem? 
Any chance we can get the dealer or Chevy to pay for this? Seems to be a widespread issue.

Any feedback would be appreciated!


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Not a widespread issue.......some fail, most don't.

The dealer will be able to determine which latch is giving false reports once they have a techII connected.

If not under warranty or extended warranty, no, Chevy likely will not pay for the repair.

Rob


----------

